# Kaufberatung Gaming Monitor, 144hz oder 240hz? 24 Zoll oder 27Zoll? Was meint ihr?



## maschi007 (10. September 2019)

Moin,
ich möchte mir ein neuen Monitor zulegen fürs Gaming CS:GO, Battlefield, LOL und andere. Also am meisten Verbesserung möchte ich bei Battlefield und CS:GO merken. Zurzeit habe ich ein 60hz 27 Zoll Monitor.

Ich habe jetzt schon ne Zeit lang geschaut aber sich damit auseinander zusetzten ist ja schon so kompliziert wie beim PC <.<. Zu meinen PC: i7 8700k, 16gb Ram, und Nvidia GTX 1080

1. Reicht mein PC für 27 zoll WQHD?

2. Was würdet ihr nehmen 24Zoll oder 27Zoll ? Kann mich nicht entscheiden ^.^ der eine schreibt für ego Shooter 24 Zoll, der nächste schreibt das es einfach eine Preisfrage ist.

3. 144HZ oder 240hz? Gut ich denke die 240 hz Monitore sind noch extrem zu teuer oder? Und würde sich das lohnen? 

4. Da es ja diese AMD Freesync und Geforce Sync gibt kommen für mein PC ja auch nur bestimmte Monitore für Gforce Sync infrage wenn ich das richtig verstehe?

5. Ist curved genau so marketing Müll bei Monitoren wie bei Fernseher oder lohnt es sich hierbei? 

6. Es gibt 3 verschiedene Panel? VA, TN und IPS? Jeder hat soweit ich jetzt gelesen habe vor und Nachteile für egoshooter war glaube ich TN Panel gut? IPS soll aber das bessere Bild haben?

7.Könnt ihr mir was empfehlen? Budget würde ich je nachdem sagen ca. 500€-600€ +- der hält ja mit Sicherheit 5-8Jahre bei 144hz oder? xD wenn ihr ein guten mit 240hz habt der etwas teurer ist würde ich mir das auch überlegen etwas mehr auszugeben.

Würde mich freuen wenn mir ja jemand die Entscheidung / Auswahl erleichtern könnte  
Liebe Grüße


----------



## boeuf (10. September 2019)

Deine Hardware ist ausreichend für WQHD auf einem 27 zoll Monitor. Bei mir läuft ein i5-8600k mit 5Ghz und eine 1080 von MSI mit eben dieser Auflösung und Monitor.
Kleiner als 27 Zoll würde ich nicht nehmen, ob Curved solltest du dir mal in Echt ansehen. Ist eher wohl ne Geschmacksache. 144Hz und IPS-Panel könnte bei deinem Budget passen.


----------



## Painkiller (10. September 2019)

> 1. Reicht mein PC für 27 zoll WQHD?


Kommt immer auf das Spiel bzw. die Grafikeinstellungen an, aber im Grunde ja. 



> 2. Was würdet ihr nehmen 24Zoll oder 27Zoll ? Kann mich nicht  entscheiden ^.^ der eine schreibt für ego Shooter 24 Zoll, der nächste  schreibt das es einfach eine Preisfrage ist.
> 3. 144HZ oder 240hz? Gut ich denke die 240 hz Monitore sind noch extrem zu teuer oder? Und würde sich das lohnen?
> 4. Da es ja diese AMD Freesync und Geforce Sync gibt kommen für mein PC  ja auch nur bestimmte Monitore für Gforce Sync infrage wenn ich das  richtig verstehe?


Ich würde einen Monitor mit 27" + WQHD + 144Hz + FreeSync/G-Sync Compatible wählen. Das ist im Moment so der Sweetspot.  240Hz ist zwar nice to have, lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach aber nur wenn man Competitive spielt und einem Geschwindigkeit über alles geht.  Auch mit einer Nvidia Grafikkarte kannst du Monitore mit FreeSync verwenden solange diese als G-Sync Compatible gekennzeichnet wurden. Welche das im Detail sind kannst du zum Beispiel in diesem Thread nachlesen. 



> 5. Ist curved genau so marketing Müll bei Monitoren wie bei Fernseher oder lohnt es sich hierbei?


Curved ist vorallem eines. Nämlich Geschmackssache. Ich finde bei einem Monitor macht es mehr Sinn als bei einem TV, da hier der Sitzabstand geringer ist. 



> 6. Es gibt 3 verschiedene Panel? VA, TN und IPS? Jeder hat soweit ich  jetzt gelesen habe vor und Nachteile für egoshooter war glaube ich TN  Panel gut? IPS soll aber das bessere Bild haben?


TN-Panels sind schneller als IPS bzw. VA. Auch wenn der Abstand im laufe der Zeit kleiner geworden ist. Das muss aber nicht automatisch bedeuten das TN-Panels schlechteren Kontrast und Farbtreue haben. Es gibt durchaus Ausreiser wie den  ASUS ROG Swift PG27VQ

Zitat PCGH:_ TN-Panels sind spätestens jetzt keine Billigheimer   mehr. Schon im Frühjahr 2018 haben wir uns gefragt, warum Asus beim   PG27VQ  für ein TN-Panel 850 Euro verlangt. Sind die denn wahnsinnig?   Ja, sind  sie, denn die Qualität war beeindruckend. Kontrast und   Farbentreue, die  man nur von IPS kennt, aber trotzdem so schnell und   schlierenfrei wie  von einem TN-Panel gewohnt.

_


> 7.Könnt ihr mir was empfehlen? Budget würde ich je nachdem sagen ca.  500€-600€ +- der hält ja mit Sicherheit 5-8Jahre bei 144hz oder? xD


Der Gigabyte wäre ein Option. Hier der Test. Dann wäre da noch der LG. Hier der Test. Beide Monitore sind G-Sync Compatible.


----------



## Desrupt0r (10. September 2019)

Ich habe mir letzte Woche den Aorus AD27QD bestellt und bin bisher mehr als zufrieden. Der Monitor hat ein IPS-Panel, 144Hz, 1440p und läuft auf 27 Zoll.  Ich spiele hauptsächlich Shooter (Black Ops 4, Apex Legends, nächste Woche dann MW) und habe keine Probleme mit der etwas höheren Reaktionszeit. Schau dir mal ein Video dazu an und falls er dir gefällt einfach auf Amazon bestellen und bei Problemen zurückschicken. 

Noch zu deinen Fragen: 
1. Klar reicht der. 
2.  27 Zoll  IPS 1440p 144Hz. 240Hz erreicht man bei viel zu wenigen Spielen und der Unterschied zu 140Hz ist nicht so gravierend wie der von 1080p auf 1440p. IPS-Panel sieht einfach nur lecker aus. 
3. Hab ich dir oben eigentlich schon beantwortet. Wenn du wirklich eine Hardcore-Esports-Gamer-Karriere hinlegen willst dann machen die 240Hz vielleicht Sinn. Aber der Unterschied zu 144Hz macht sich kaum bemerkbar und das Bild sieht mit 1440p einfach so viel besser aus als mit FHD. 
4.  Theoretisch musst du es ja nicht nutzen. Der Aorus hat aber Gsync und Freesync. 
5.  Curved macht bei großen Bildschirmen etwas aus, ab 32". Dann rücken bestimmte Elemente besser ins Bild und du siehst mehr. Ansonsten ist curved schwachsinnig außer dir gefällt es vom Design her.


----------



## tigra456 (10. September 2019)

Also ich hab einen PG27VQ 27“ WQHD 165 Hz G-Sync und Curved davor hatte ich einen Asus PG 278Q glaub. Das war der 27“ WQHD 165hz G-Sync mit IPS.

An deiner Stelle würde ich auf jeden Fall folgendes als minimale Anforderung setzen.

27“ WQHD 144hz und G-Sync
Ob er nun bis 165 kann oder nicht ist weniger wichtig.

TN Panels sind schnell dafür weniger farbstark

IPS Panels haben geile Farben sind n mü langsamer und haben öfter mal ungleichmäßige Ausleuchtung 

Prad.de macht recht harte Tests von Bildschirmen... einfach geizhals.de gehen Rahmendaten auswählen und Modelle mit Tests gegenchecken.

144-165 hz reichen. Lieber n gutes Panel suchen. Rein von der Theorie sind 240 hz Panels besser für CS:GO.
Praktisch (schlieren/Inputlag) musst in den Tests gucken.


----------



## maschi007 (11. September 2019)

Danke für eure Antworten echt super 

Also ich habe mir jetzt mal welche rausgesucht laut den Top 10 von Prad.de und andere.

Was würdet ihr nehmen und warum?  Welche Vorteile / Nachteile haben Sie?

1.  ASUS ROG Swift PG27VQ
ASUS ROG Swift PG27VQ ab €' '690,99 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

2. ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q
ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q ab €' '699,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

3. AOC Agon AG271QG
AOC Agon AG271QG ab €' '645,35 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

4. Acer Predator Z1 Z271Ubmiphzx
Acer Predator Z1 Z271Ubmiphzx ab €' '599,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Hier mal alle im vergleich bei prad.de Monitorvergleich - Prad.de


----------



## JoM79 (11. September 2019)

Von denen den AOC.
Die 3 TN haben alle ein mieses coating und die Bildqualität vom AOC ist durch IPS ne Ecke besser.


----------



## TarnaWeed (11. September 2019)

Aktuell hab ich den PG27VQ und den XG32VQ. Den PG27VQ werde ich aber wieder verkaufen. Das Coating hat mich schon etwas gestört und die Grundhelligkeit ist wirklich sehr hell. Die Farben sind trotz eines TN Panels sehr gut. Sonst konnte ich nicht viel bei dem Monitor bemängeln.


----------



## tigra456 (11. September 2019)

PG27VQ weil man sich ans Curved zwar gewöhnen muss er aber meiner Meinung nach ein sehr guter Gaming Monitor ist. PCGH hat im Test auch was davon geschrieben das er farblich schon mit IPS konkurriert.

coating etc ja... aber s rundere Paket zählt .... zumindest für mich


----------



## JoM79 (11. September 2019)

Farben sind ok, aber bei 27" ist TN schon solala.
Man merkt die Blickwinkelabhängigkeit schon bei weniger als ~80cm Sitzabstand.
Ist aber auch jedem selbst überlassen.

Beim Acer Z271U war es zB so, dass der Monitor die Sättigung relativ hoch eingestellt hat.
Macht natürlich schöne Bonbonfarben.


----------



## tigra456 (11. September 2019)

Stimmt ist aber typisch TN.
Den PG27VQ mit einem aktuellen IPS Panel und ich würd wechseln...

Dann guck dir den hier mal noch an...(inkl Test)

ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q ab €' '670,38 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## maschi007 (11. September 2019)

Och mano das ist echt schwer.. kann es nicht einfach den einen Monitor geben xD

Was mich ja stört bei ips Panel sind es ja 4ms also sind diese ja langsamer wobei ich nun nicht weiß wie sehr sich das bei ego shooter bemerkbar macht.

Und ich habe gelesen das man beim ips auch "schlechte" Panels erwischen kann, wegen ein komisches ausleuchten oder sowas habt ihr darüber was gehört?

Das ist echt die Qual der Wahl gerade weil der eine sagt ips ist besser und tigra sagt z. B. Das der PG27VQ der bessere gaming Monitor ist.

Und der PG279Q ist auch sehr gut laut Test, nur habe ich halt bedenken über die 4ms und das glowing oder macken was ips Panels haben könnte.

Mhhh bin echt am grübeln ;P


----------



## tigra456 (11. September 2019)

Ja hatte ich... 3-4 Umgetauscht wegen toten pixeln und alle hatten es wieder das ungleichmäßige Ausleuchten.

Farben waren halt geil.

IPS war scho zum zocken ok...PUBG Battlefront gingen sauber.

Weist die ms sind das eine. Wenn der Inputlag (interne Verarbeitung der Signale) langsam ist bringt drin n schnelles Panel au nix. Daher ist die Angabe „schnell“ immer n nix aus Panel und Inputlag. 

Der PG27VQ ist auch nicht der ultimative beste Monitor. Aber auch im PCGH Test stand das er Farben macht welche den „billigen“ IPS in nix nachstehen.

Hol ihn Dir in der Bucht z.b. bei Handelsfabrik Köln. Sind Messe Aussteller mit reduziertem Preis.
Dann hast du trotzdem die volle Pick-up and Return Garantie. (Welche ich auch als Bonus empfinde)


----------



## Painkiller (11. September 2019)

> Och mano das ist echt schwer.. kann es nicht einfach den einen Monitor geben xD


Auf die eierlegende Wollmilchsau warten hier viele. Aber bisher war noch kein Hersteller so gnädig uns die zu liefern. 

Spricht was gegen den Gigabyte? Hier ist der Test.


----------



## JoM79 (11. September 2019)

Ja, der XV272UP spricht dagegen.
Kann bis auf die Bedienung des OSD per Software das Gleiche und kostet über 100€ weniger.


----------



## Painkiller (12. September 2019)

Der sieht auch interessant aus, aber das Fazit macht mich etwas skeptisch. Müsste man mal im Einsatz sehen.


----------



## JoM79 (12. September 2019)

ISt halt das gleiche Panel wie im Gigabyte, etwas anders abgestimmt.
Ich find den Gigabyte halt einfach zu teuer.


----------



## maschi007 (13. September 2019)

Also die Fazite verunsichern mich auch etwas, die etwas schlechter in der Bewertung sind werden sag ich mal hoch gelobt und die mit einer besseren Wertung werden kritisch beschrieben.

Aber jetzt nach 3 Stunden auf Prad.de und Testberichte.de habe ich von 10 Monitore 5 Stück über und für heute auch kein Bock mehr weiter zu grübeln xD ich frage ja bestimmt zum x. mal aber welchen würdet ihr nehmen und warum?

Für mich ist die Geschwindigkeit am wichtigsten und da ich bisher nur den hier habe BenQ GL2760 wird es mich wohl bezüglich der Farbe nicht stören wieder ein TN-Panel zu nehmen. Wobei jetzt im Vergleich der Latenzzeit (sofern das der wichtigste wert ist bin mir da unsicher) ist der TN-Panel bei den 5 der langsamste xD. Den PG27VQ habe ich wegen 14,6ms einfach mal aussortiert 

Was mir sorgen bereitet ist das Ausleuchten der IPS-Panels, Tigra hatte ja auch geschrieben 3-4 umgetauscht wegen Toten Pixeln und alle waren ungleichmäßig ausgeleuchtet.  Da frage ich mich auch ob IPS die beste Wahl ist wenn das solche Probleme hat. Oder war das nur ein Problem der früheren Modelle bzw. einzelner Hersteller oder einzelner Baureihen? Was für Erfahrungen habt ihr so gesammelt?

Asus PG278Q TN-Panel, Test aus 2014, Latenzzeit 6,2ms
AOC AG271QG IPS-Panel, Test aus 2016, Latenzzeit 4,7ms
Acer Nitro XV272UP IPS-Panel, Test aus 2019, Latenzzeit 5ms
LG 27GL850-B IPS-Panel, Test aus 2019, Latenzzeit 2,6ms
Asus ROG Swift PG279Q IPS-Panel, Test aus 2015, Latenzzeit 5,6ms

Na welcher ist der beste und warum, oder werft neue dazu damit ich morgen Nacht wieder Stundenlang davor sitze und mir denke verdammt welchen nehme ich nur? xD


----------



## JoM79 (13. September 2019)

Die Latenzzeiten die du da hast, sind irrelevant.
Die Monitore haben damit ordentlich overshoot.
Wenn dann guck nach den Reaktionszeiten bei der besten Overdriveeinstellung.
Zudem würde ich die Reaktionszeit und den Inputlag auch gesondert betrachten.
Prad nimmt auch nur den avg Wert und lässt den einfliessen.
Für eine detailliertere Betrachtung musst du bei tftcentral oder bei PCGH gucken.

Zumal du schreibst, dass dir die Geschwindigkeit am wichtigsten ist.
Du hast einen GL2760, der nun wirklich keine Rakete ist und nur 60Hz hat.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, willst du adaptive Sync nutzen, Asus PG279Q.
Stellst du hingegen 144hz fest ein, LG 27GL850.


----------



## maschi007 (13. September 2019)

Okay werde später mir später mal die Werte anschauen danke.

Adaptive Sync ist soweit ich das richtig heraus gelesen doch nur nötig/gut wenn ich kein g-Sync habe da g-Sync doch das beste ist?

Also die 144hz wollte ich ja haben und nicht niedriger stellen oder wie meinst du das mit fest einstellen? 
Oder meinst du das wegen den 165hz? Ein Unterschied soll es ja angeblich nicht machen.


----------



## tigra456 (13. September 2019)

Alles richtig.
G-Sync ist das richtige.

Ob die Kiste 165 kann ist Werbung.
siehst du im Test bei prad vom PG27VQ die beste Leistung kommt rum wenn er auf 144 hz läuft.

Nur gibt die Angabe 165hz halt n Hinweis drauf das es n besseres Panel wie ein 0185 144hz sein muss.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (13. September 2019)

165 Hz ist nicht nur Werbung und der PG27VQ kann das auch. Klar ist der Unterschied kaum sichtbar, aber es gibt außer ULMB keinen Grund, ihn mit nicht mit 165 Hz zu betreiben.


----------



## tigra456 (13. September 2019)

Nur Werbung im Sinne von optischer Bildverbesserung... 

Des war doch der Part bei prad mit dem Overdrive....

bekomms grad nemme zusammen...


----------



## JoM79 (13. September 2019)

maschi007 schrieb:


> Adaptive Sync ist soweit ich das richtig heraus gelesen doch nur nötig/gut wenn ich kein g-Sync habe da g-Sync doch das beste ist?
> 
> Also die 144hz wollte ich ja haben und nicht niedriger stellen oder wie meinst du das mit fest einstellen?
> Oder meinst du das wegen den 165hz? Ein Unterschied soll es ja angeblich nicht machen.


Gsync hat nen adaptive overdrive, sonst macht es nicht wirklich was besser als VESA adaptive sync (Freesync AMD, Gsync compatible Nvidia)
Mit fest einstellen meine ich, kein adaptiv sync nutzen.


----------



## maschi007 (14. September 2019)

So danke an alle für die Tipps und Ratschläge, ich habe mir jetzt den PG27VQ bestellt werde mir den mal anschauen und wenn der doof ist habe ich ja 14 Tage ihn zurück zu schicken.

Nun gerade habe ich geschaut das ich bei BF5 so ca. 80-90 FPS habe mit meiner 1080 Graka. Habt ihr eine Graka zu empfehlen um auch auf 144-165 FPS zu kommen? Oder soll ich bei der Kategorie Graka mal ein neuen Thread starten?


----------



## tigra456 (14. September 2019)

2080ti aber nur wenn du rtx auslässt sonst eher 80-120


----------

